# IncrediMail crashing windows 10



## tog1 (May 21, 2013)

For last few days Incredimail crashes when I open it up.
Message come up problem with mail will try to slove it .So far in last week same thing.
Did anyone elese have this problem .Thank you

Don (the old guy)


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Go to the folder where incredimail is installed. ( C:\Program Files (x86)\IncrediMail\Bin ) and rename the extension to PhotoMailToolbars.swf . to "Old"
After that open incredimail and before it receives any email , click on notifier icon in toolbar and select *No Notifier. *


----------



## tog1 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Davehc for the very helpful tip. Followed your instructions and all worked well even for old novice like me.
So glad to have my email back as I kept lot stuff in folders and back up I paid for really never worked.
Incrediable mail been giving me run around for month or more.

Thank you again (Don the old guy)


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Just an update, Microsoft has issued an new Windows update for this issue. Once you apply the new update, this issue is resolved.


----------

